# landing



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi 
My partner and I have PR status and have to land by mid May. Our house hasn't yet sold. Is it possible for us to complete the landing paperwork in April when we plan to visit, then return to the UK until our house sells, and actually move everything over after the May deadline.
We feel in limbo at the moment as we cant book removals, or buy a house in Canada.
Thanks for any help


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Barbara E said:


> Hi
> My partner and I have PR status and have to land by mid May. Our house hasn't yet sold. Is it possible for us to complete the landing paperwork in April when we plan to visit, then return to the UK until our house sells, and actually move everything over after the May deadline.
> We feel in limbo at the moment as we cant book removals, or buy a house in Canada.
> Thanks for any help


The answer is yes, you may do that. The residence rule is that a PR must spend 2 years out of every 5 in Canada, cumulative not consecutive, so as long as you abide by that you will be okay. As a landing PR you will still require to show proof of funds.


----------

